
Ask HN: Which helpdesk/ticketsystem do you use? - realtarget
I&#x27;m looking for a flexible and easy to use helpdesk software with email and team support (saas or self-hosted).<p>Which is your favorite? What do you love? And what do you hate?
======
mrpatto
I work at Help Scout, and it's a great hosted sass tool. But you shouldn't
just pick the first one you hear about.

I wrote a guide to making the right choice of help desk tool for your own
situation: [https://www.helpscout.net/blog/choosing-help-desk-
software/](https://www.helpscout.net/blog/choosing-help-desk-software/)

Useful to think through before you invest time or money.

------
twunde
My last company switched to samanage which was ok. They had a couple of nice
features like an asset inventory, workflows so that we could create
onboarding/offboarding and it would send emails to HR and helpdesk. We did
need to purchase another solution to do AD authentication though, which was a
downer. I've also used Jira Service Desk, of which the killer feature was that
it had git integration, which I had a hard time finding in competitors.
Honestly there are tons of choices out there. General features you should be
looking for are: SSO, reports, customizable self service flows

------
tdburn
We use helpscout. Great product that keeps it simple.

We used groovehq.com before as well, but helpscout is more polished and have a
better mobile app

------
lyonlim
Zendesk, but lately feeling a disconnect compared with Intercom's.

------
kull
Zendesk, it works fine

------
wslh
OTRS?

